# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  winni-v(cyclostanozol)

## saul50

[B]wusup guys,im new to this roids stuff im not trying to make it a hassle on you pros.let me make it quick has anybody ever taken winni-v tabs from SDI-LABS and does it work?
Also anyone here from miami

----------


## YounG_SluG11

haha that's funny

----------


## saul50

You dont have any info on that young slug

----------


## YounG_SluG11

It's all fake buddy.
You were almost another one of their victoms before i saved you, lol.

----------


## saul50

do you know where i can get the real deal?

----------


## AandF6969

Asking for sources is a big no-no on this website, buddy. Delete this entire post, and ignore the flood of PM's you will recieve.

----------


## powerlifter18

sdi labs is overpriced shit

----------


## ottomaddox

This post is two years old, dude.

----------

